# Any Viking Metal Fans?



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 19, 2017)

I've noticed a lot of metal fans around here, but how many of you are fans of viking metal?
Personally it's my absolute favorite music genre.

Post your favorite viking metal songs down below!


----------



## modfox (Aug 19, 2017)

bruh.... ég tala íslensku


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Jarren (Aug 19, 2017)

Might just be viking themed power metal, but I think it belongs here.


----------



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm just gonna post this here...


----------



## Scales42 (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Frijolero (Sep 15, 2017)

Leaves eyes 
AMON AMARTH <--- I got to meet them!!!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 15, 2017)

I do like Alestorm and dragonforce, preferably!
(which is more pirate and fantasy than viking, lol)


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 15, 2017)

This genre is pretty offensive and disrespective towards vikings, so I'm against viking metal. I mean, who told you they're into metal anyway? Vikings have a thriving hip-hop scene, they don't want your pesky guitars..


----------



## Frijolero (Sep 15, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I do like Alestorm and dragonforce, preferably!
> (which is more pirate and fantasy than viking, lol)


I got to see alestorm


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 16, 2017)

Frijolero said:


> I got to see alestorm



I wish I could hit the like button multiple times there's not much more to say than that, lol


----------



## Frijolero (Sep 16, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I wish I could hit the like button multiple times there's not much more to say than that, lol


Yeah I got to see them during this years vans warped tour. It was a shame they had such a short set time though. Excelent Performance non the less 

Do you go to live shows?


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 16, 2017)

I love Viking metal. I wouldn't say it's my favorite type of metal though.  My favorite song would be this one:


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Frijolero said:


> Yeah I got to see them during this years vans warped tour. It was a shame they had such a short set time though. Excelent Performance non the less
> 
> Do you go to live shows?



Havent seen many concerts live, mainly just a few (seems like a lot since bands tour together) and so far my count is Skillet, Starset, Motionless in white, Breaking Benjamin (Twice!), Of mice and men, Rise Against, Linkin Park, ...and at warped tour I visited miscellaneous outdoor gigs like senses fail, sleeping with sirens, blood on the dancefloor, all time low...I think.

None of them quite so metal though! I'd love to see alestorm I had no idea they toured here, haha! Perhaps I shall see them someday


----------



## Frijolero (Sep 17, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Havent seen many concerts live, mainly just a few (seems like a lot since bands tour together) and so far my count is Skillet, Starset, Motionless in white, Breaking Benjamin (Twice!), Of mice and men, Rise Against, Linkin Park, ...and at warped tour I visited miscellaneous outdoor gigs like senses fail, sleeping with sirens, blood on the dancefloor, all time low...I think.
> 
> None of them quite so metal though! I'd love to see alestorm I had no idea they toured here, haha! Perhaps I shall see them someday



I'm envious, rise against is a bucket list band for me

Let's see, my seen live list
Xandria, Immortal guardian, Delain (seen twice), Sonata Arctica (see 3 times, met once), Korpiklaani, Korn, Slipknot, volbeat, linkin park, megadeth, the scorpions, devil driver, ghost, Amon amarth (met), seven dust, abbath, children of bodom, nightwish, bad religion, hatebreed, cky, Gogol Bordello (not rock/metal at all but still worth the listen), tool, primus, 3teeth, king diamond
I also have tickets to see 
primus again this October
Xandria again in October 
And Gogol Bordello again in October 

You're from Oklahoma right?
Have you ever attended the rocklahoma metal festival?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Frijolero said:


> I'm envious, rise against is a bucket list band for me
> 
> Let's see, my seen live list
> Xandria, Immortal guardian, Delain (seen twice), Sonata Arctica (see 3 times, met once), Korpiklaani, Korn, Slipknot, volbeat, linkin park, megadeth, the scorpions, devil driver, ghost, Amon amarth (met), seven dust, abbath, children of bodom, nightwish, bad religion, hatebreed, cky, Gogol Bordello (not rock/metal at all but still worth the listen), tool, primus, 3teeth, king diamond
> ...



Great list, damn Im so jealous I really want to see ghost! Theyve got a good act! Rise against is also one of my big favorites so I was excited to see them.

Y'know, that's a big thing I would LOVE to do, havent had the means to go yet. The ones I attended here (two) were just sets of bands touring.

Kind of dissappointed because here we've got big shows coming up like marilyn manson, foo fighters, guns and roses, GWAR, starset, etc. There's always something ;w;

Dunno when I'll stop being broke again!


----------



## Frijolero (Sep 17, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Great list, damn Im so jealous I really want to see ghost! Theyve got a good act! Rise against is also one of my big favorites so I was excited to see them.
> 
> Y'know, that's a big thing I would LOVE to do, havent had the means to go yet. The ones I attended here (two) were just sets of bands touring.
> 
> ...


Ghost put on a good show, gave me the heebie jeebies lol

Rocklahoma is something I would like to attend too 3 days of metal sounds like a good time to me
Here in San Antonio we have the river city rock fest, it's only 1 day long
Foo fighters is another bucket list band for me

Hey have you ever heard of the 70,000 tons of metal
Metal fest on a cruise ship 
This years line up looks like a heavy metal wet dream 
LINE UP 2018 | 70000TONS OF METAL - The World's Biggest Heavy Metal Cruise


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Fuuuuuuuuck that sounds awesome!


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 11, 2017)

Not quite viking metal, but I think someone might enjoy it.






Quite some good songs on that album.

Also love myself some amon amarth.


----------

